# What are some of your favorite fall things?



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I love the leaves, love raking them, love the smell of burning them. Hot apple cider w/cinnamon sticks, fresh apples from the local orchards.

Pumpkin in all shapes and forms. We make baked, french fries, custards, boiled like mashed potatoes. You name it.

And what a relief the heat of summer is behind us!! All things in the garden and the yard seem to be at their seasonal best. It is just a glory for the eyes!

Dog is getting his fall coat and my hair is a year thinner!! Ha, ha!!!

Transitioning to warm and snuggly sweaters and throws for the chairs and couches. Fire in the fireplace...................

Roasting marshmallow and chestnuts.

Better leave some for everyone else. Oh, yeah...............hot chocolate w/melted marshmallow creme on top. Whoooooooooooooooohoo!

Tromping in the woods while hoping and praying the Copperheads are going dormant in the cooler weather. What fun! Ha, ha!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hot chocolate. Flannel pajamas. Fireplace. 'nuff said!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Fall? Fall? That was two months ago...now we're gearing up for winter! We've had our first snow (prior to the crazy NE storm of this weekend) and are now just waiting for the heavy accumulations.

:tongue0013:

But I love, love, love the crisp air of fall. Not to be a downer, but I still remember how perfectly crisp the air was on 9/11. If I could put the weather and the weather ONLY from that day on repeat, I totally would.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> Fall? Fall? That was two months ago...now we're gearing up for winter! We've had our first snow (prior to the crazy NE storm of this weekend) and are now just waiting for the heavy accumulations.


Always gotta be the overachiever in the group, don'tcha?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

We had our first snow this week, but I still say it is fall. I love the pretty leaves on the trees, smell in the air, hearing the geese telling us it is time to go to warmer climes, cider (warm & cold), flannel sheets, and crisp air.

Just got back from getting my studded hakkas on my car. The snow blower is set to go. My ice fishing gear is packed and ready, but I will enjoy these fall days for as long as we have them.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow...ice fishing...how much hot chocolate is involved in that?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Octavia said:


> Wow...ice fishing...how much hot chocolate is involved in that?


Lots, and hot soup! Sometimes snowshoes too! And, I dress like Nanuk of the North!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Octavia said:


> Always gotta be the overachiever in the group, don'tcha?


:ashamed0005:

Well, ya know, if we gotta live in the tundra...



> We had our first snow this week, but I still say it is fall. I love the pretty leaves on the trees, smell in the air, hearing the geese telling us it is time to go to warmer climes, cider (warm & cold), flannel sheets, and crisp air.
> 
> Just got back from getting my studded hakkas on my car. The snow blower is set to go. My ice fishing gear is packed and ready, but I will enjoy these fall days for as long as we have them.


Did you guys survive the storm without any power outages? I have yet to try ice fishing, although I think my husband would think he'd died and going to heaven if I agreed to go...I'm more of a fire, wine, and good book kinda of a gal.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> :ashamed0005:
> 
> Well, ya know, if we gotta live in the tundra...
> 
> Did you guys survive the storm without any power outages? I have yet to try ice fishing, although I think my husband would think he'd died and going to heaven if I agreed to go...I'm more of a fire, wine, and good book kinda of a gal.


Yeah, no power outages here. In the Southern part of the state that was hit hard by Irene, they still are without power. Poor people..

I started fishing when my husband was just beginning to quit smoking. He liked to keep busy. We'd go, I'd bring a chair & a book. It was relaxing until one night he landed a humongous Northern Pike. I have been hooked (haha) since then. It just carried over to the ice. It is very peaceful. Well, it was ...now we are very competitive!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Well, we skipped right over summer here in the Pacific NW and directly from spring into fall! Always neat to see the leaves change, head to the coast to watch the storms roll in, and enjoy some fresh fish & chips.

As far as dogs go, I don't think ours got the memo that winter is coming. He has started shedding his summer coat! (But we all know there are four seasons for GSD's: shed, shed, shed, and shed.) The brush and vacuum are getting a workout. LOL Oh, and the wife made some pumpkin cupcakes the other day with cream cheese frosting. Pretty darn good!

The ice fishing... I'll pass on that.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> I'm more of a fire, wine, and good book kinda of a gal.


Me too. I've never even heard of "studded hakkas"! And we really don't get enough snow/ice/freezing temps here to even think of ice fishing.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Octavia said:


> Me too. I've never even heard of "studded hakkas"! And we really don't get enough snow/ice/freezing temps here to even think of ice fishing.


Hakkapalita snow tires with metal studs guarantee I will make it up my drive way in the winter. When it is 30 below zero, I like to be sure! I have lived in Alaska and Northern Maine, I am looking forward to trying winter in the south soon.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

webster2 said:


> Hakkapalita snow tires with metal studs guarantee I will make it up my drive way in the winter. When it is 30 below zero, I like to be sure! I have lived in Alaska and Northern Maine, I am looking forward to trying winter in the south soon.


I think I would be, too!


----------



## peacesells560 (Aug 9, 2011)

webster2 said:


> Hakkapalita snow tires with metal studs guarantee I will make it up my drive way in the winter. When it is 30 below zero, I like to be sure! I have lived in Alaska and Northern Maine, I am looking forward to trying winter in the south soon.


Just so you know, Florida really doesn't have a winter season, just a not so warm season. I actually miss the different seasons from when I lived in Windsor {UK} when I was a kid, it was nice seeing the leaves change and stuff.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Oh, I am thinking Kentucky or Tennessee...maybe North Carolina for a test drive to see if we can really live with out snow! I have lived in Illinois too, didn't care for that. Also, lived in Europe as a kid, very nice but won't be retiring there. The leaves are very pretty in the fall. Snow can be pretty but I am getting too old to be cold!


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

I love the cool air, the fall foliage, my flannel sheets and electric blanket(sorry-I get really cold). But most of all I love hearing the geese.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

After the summer we endured this year, fall right now means 70 degree afternoons one can enjoy without fear of having a heatstroke! I used to consider spring to be my favorite season but not now, I've come to love fall and winter. Our winters are wonderfully mild.

The summer drought (that still exists even now) cost us countless beautiful old trees but hopefully we'll get to enjoy at least some colorful fall foliage. This was the most brutal summer I've ever known and I'm 65.

Right now our central A/C is still running some during the day but early in the morning it feels cool. Our plant nurseries are just now beginning to have pansies and other cold weather annuals. I'd like to work in my yard tomorrow if I'm able to stay home.

peacesells560, I know a guy in the U.K. who grew-up in Windsor. His mother was one of Queen Elizabeth's staffers but I don't remember in what capacity. I don't know him well, he is actually a friend of a friend who lives in Essex (I believe).


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I like the sounds of the cold weather annuals being planted now. I am sorry about the trees.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

joplin1975 said:


> Fall? Fall? That was two months ago...now we're gearing up for winter! We've had our first snow (prior to the crazy NE storm of this weekend) and are now just waiting for the heavy accumulations.
> 
> :tongue0013:
> 
> But I love, love, love the crisp air of fall. Not to be a downer, but I still remember how perfectly crisp the air was on 9/11. If I could put the weather and the weather ONLY from that day on repeat, I totally would.


I love it also; it makes the horses frisky!! And the steam comes out of their nostrils...............................They get so excited.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> Wow...ice fishing...how much hot chocolate is involved in that?


ROLF!! Probably a lot!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bigfoot said:


> Well, we skipped right over summer here in the Pacific NW and directly from spring into fall! Always neat to see the leaves change, head to the coast to watch the storms roll in, and enjoy some fresh fish & chips.
> 
> As far as dogs go, I don't think ours got the memo that winter is coming. He has started shedding his summer coat! (But we all know there are four seasons for GSD's: shed, shed, shed, and shed.) The brush and vacuum are getting a workout. LOL Oh, and the wife made some pumpkin cupcakes the other day with cream cheese frosting. Pretty darn good!
> 
> The ice fishing... I'll pass on that.


Oooooooooooooooooooooo on those cupcakes!! Yum!! Yes; the shed the coat in prep for the new one. We are talking tons of hair. LOL! And a good vacuum cleaner.

Wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CLRRN said:


> I love the cool air, the fall foliage, my flannel sheets and electric blanket(sorry-I get really cold). But most of all I love hearing the geese.


Oh; the geese! In formation! What a sight to behold. I am with you on that one!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

It is 10:30 P.M. and our air-conditioning is running. I bathed my dog this afternoon. The temperature was close to 80 degrees at 6:30 P.M.

A frost is predicted tomorrow morning!


----------

